# Santa Barbara-California



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

^Here you go, from Wikipedia:

Saint Barbara was a likely fictional Christian saint and martyr. Said to have lived in the third century, she appears in historical records for the first time in the seventh century.

Her story says that Barbara was a beautiful girl who dwelt in the city of Nicomedia in Asia Minor. Dioscurus, her cruel pagan father, had her shut in a tower in order to preserve her from suitors. She nevertheless secretly converted to Christianity. Her father commanded that she be built a bath-house, so that she would not have to use the public baths. The design for the bath-house originally had two windows, but Barbara had a third installed to commemorate the Trinity. Her father, seeing this change, discovered that she was a Christian. He had her taken to a Roman imperial magistrate during a persecution of Christians, who ordered her to be beheaded, and directed that her father carry out the sentence himself. He did so, but was struck dead by lightning in divine retribution.

Her association with lightning caused her to be invoked against lightning and fire; by association, she also became the patron of artillery and mining. Her feast was formerly celebrated on December 4; in the 1969 reform of the Roman Catholic liturgy it was downgraded to a purely local celebration, and her name was dropped from the litany of saints. She was formerly one of the Fourteen Holy Helpers.

She is depicted in art as standing by a tower with three windows, carrying a palm branch and a chalice; sometimes cannons are depicted by her side. Because of her identification with lightning and cannonry, in Santería she is identified with the god Shango, god of lightning and war.

Mission Santa Barbara:

Known as "The Queen of the Missions," Mission Santa Bárbara in California was founded on December 4, 1786 by Father Fermín Francisco de Lasuén, who had taken over the Presidency of the California mission chain upon the death of Father Junípero Serra. It was the tenth mission founded, and was named for Barbara.

The mission sits on a rise overlooking both the City of Santa Barbara and the Pacific Ocean; the Santa Ynez Mountains rise almost 4,000 feet in back. During the first few years, there were three churches built, each larger than the previous one. It was only after the great 1812 earthquake, which destroyed the previous buildings, that the current mission was begun. The towers again sustained considerable damage in a 1925 earthquake, but were subsequently rebuilt. The appearance of the inside of the church has not been altered since 1820.

Many elements of the Mission's extensive water treatment system, all built by Indian labor (including aqueducts, two reservoirs, and a filter house) remain to this day, as does a grain mill; the larger reservoir, which was built in 1806, has been incorporated into the city's water system. The original fountain and lavadero are also intact near the entrance to the Mission. A dam constructed in 1807 is situated in the current Santa Barbara Botanic Garden up "Mission Canyon." The Mission's tanning vats, pottery kiln, and guard house all lay in ruins to this day.

Mission Santa Bárbara is the only mission to remain under the leadership of the Franciscan Friars since the day of its founding until today. The Mission also has the oldest unbroken tradition of choral singing among the California Missions and, indeed, of any California institution. The weekly Catholic liturgy is serviced by two choirs, the California Mission Schola and the Cappella Barbara, both under the direction of composer Keith Paulson-Thorp. The Mission archives contain one of the richest collections of colonial Franciscan music manuscripts known today. These manuscripts remain closely guarded and most have not yet been subjected to scholarly analysis.

The original City of Santa Barbara developed between the Mission proper and the harbor, specifically near the old Spanish Presidio, about a mile southeast of the Mission. As the city grew it extended throughout the coastal plain; a residential area now surrounds the mission, although there are public parks and a few public buildings (such as the Natural History Museum) in the area immediately adjacent to the Mission.

The Mission Santa Bárbara today continues to serve the city as a parish church.

Oil platforms off the coast of Santa Barbara:


















Oil rigs from the distance at night:










Dolphins off the coast-Santa Barbara:










Channel Islands - National Park of Santa Barbara-Ventura area:



















Daily boats approaching from Santa Barbara to Channel Islands:










Santa Barbara marina:










Whale watching - one of the main attractions for tourists - they give you full refund if you can't spot a gray whale on a half day trip:




























Regards,


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been here!  

I've visited the Mission and your local McDonalds.

Beautiful countryside, absolutely amazing!









This pic is awesome! It really does the place justice...


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

beautiful..........................


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice pics. There's another facet of California.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, the place is gorgeus :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

beautiful small city


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

gorgeous place! :eek2:


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

Killbill, would love to see some more pics from the Santa Barbara, please!!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

beautiful....
those seals were the cutest things I have ever seen
I want to live here.


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

Wow, I never thought people would have shown that much interest. Some additional pictures due to request:


Stearns Wharf:







































Granada Theater:










Mission Santa Barbara:










Street cafes along Paseo Nuevo:










The Madonnari Italian Street Painting Festival of the Santa Barbara Mission:










Santa Barbara Harbour:










Sunrise from the Stearns Wharf (here is a local Santa Barbara tip for all you guys, everyone in Santa Barbara brought a girlfriend to watch the sunrise at least once)











Now the Sunset in Santa Barbara-Stearns Wharf:










Sunrise in Montecito-Santa Barbara:










Local resident on the Wharf:




























Bush is not very popular in Santa Barbara, as you might have guessed:



















Montecito mansions (Montecito, a small town outside Santa Barbara, has historically been one of the most desirable hideouts for the rich and famous looking to escape from Los Angeles. Oprah Winfrey, who spent $50 million on a Montecito estate a couple years ago, is just one of many celebrities that keep a retreat in Santa Barbara. )




























Most famous resident of Santa Barbara - Michael Jackson and his Neverland Ranch:




























Another shot from UCSB campus:










Regards,


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

Man that is a beautiful setting for a college. Wow! Keep em coming!


----------



## Silver7 (Jan 23, 2005)

What a dazzling city! Looks like one of the worlds most beautiful! Wait, Micheal Jackson lives there? Erm, nevermind..lol j/k


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I been there so many times, because of family there. My fav. was Santa Barbara-Stearns Wharf. Its a very romantic place... I like those soups there


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

kay: kay: kay: kay: 







:down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

Whats the name of that bar/restaurant on the pier?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Fucking fantabulous. Beauty incarnate.


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

Phila, is that the name of the resty on the pier!!1


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

Legendary Bacara Resort of Santa Barbara - one of the most famous hotels in the world:










Four Seasons hotel in Santa Barbara:




























Regards,


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow! Whats the population of SB?

UCSB= University of California Santa Barbara, right?

That campus is stunning! Wonder what those fees are like? lol


----------



## buzaza (May 5, 2005)

This resort is amazing. I wish I can afford to stay there. :bash:


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

^Q Tip:

As of the 2000 census, the city had a total population of 92,325.

UCSB is University of California Santa Barbara. Although they have some great profs and departments for grad level, unfortunately, the school is billed as the ultimate party school in US due to this place called Isla Vista (student residential area) and some crazy day-night parties:

Here are their current Nobel laureate profs:

Finn Kydland, Nobel Prize recipient, Economics, 2004 
David Gross, Nobel Prize recipient, Physics, 2004 
Alan Heeger, Nobel Prize recipient, Chemistry, 2000 
Herbert Kroemer, Nobel Prize recipient, Physics, 2000 
Walter Kohn, Nobel Prize recipient, Chemistry, 1998 

Regards,


----------



## Xax (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow! a very beautiful city, I was in California the last July and I liked the state a lot, its amazing.

Oh one thing, why does in this photo appear a flags like the spanish flag???


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

The Santa Barbara Old Spanish Days Fiesta Parade celebrates the History of the Santa Barbara area. Different cultural groups and time periods are represented in the parade, including entries from local Native American groups, Spanish Colonial re-enactors, Ranchero period revelers, and nineteenth century American settlers. The first historic Fiesta parade took place at August 13, 1924.





































Santa Barbarans have long been proud of their city's heritage from Spanish founders and from the Spanish, Mexican and North American pioneers who first settled here and built the city. The tradition of colorful music, dance and song, together with a spirit of friendliness, hospitality and tolerance are part of this heritage which the Fiesta "Old Spanish Days In Santa Barbara" seeks to preserve and perpetuate.

Old Spanish Days In Santa Barbara

In the year 1924, two circumstances motivated the first Fiesta. In the first place, there had for some time been a feeling among the business people of the city that Santa Barbara should have an annual summer event to entertain and attract visitors. The city had come to be a favorite place for winter tourists, but these visitors had not been drawn here in any considerable number during the summer months.

Secondly, in August of 1924, the Community Arts Association of Santa Barbara planned the opening of the new Lobero Theatre, which had been erected on the site of the old historic theatre founded by JosŽ (Giuseppe) Lobero and built by the assistance of Col. Wm. Hollister. A member of the Community Arts Association, J. Wm. McLennen, conceived the idea of having a celebration to mark the opening of the new theatre. He approached a merchants' association and a committee was formed of which Charles E. Pressley was elected chairman. The interest of Herbert Nunn, who was then the city manager, was enlisted. The group began to formulate plans for the celebration, to be comprised of a number of activities to include a parade, aquatic and sports events and, of course, a gala celebration at the theatre on its opening night.

As news of the plans became noised abroad, some members of the community, more particularly T. Wilson Dibblee, a descendant of the prominent De La Guerra family, and James B. Rickard, became apprehensive lest the celebration should not fully represent Santa Barbara's standards. A number of like-minded persons became interested, and it was their opinion that the large amount of material originally gathered at the time of the presentation of La Primavera should form the background for the proposed celebration, which has become known today as Old Spanish Days Fiesta.


Regards,


----------



## Xax (Apr 30, 2005)

KillBill said:


> The Santa Barbara Old Spanish Days Fiesta Parade celebrates the History of the Santa Barbara area. Different cultural groups and time periods are represented in the parade, including entries from local Native American groups, Spanish Colonial re-enactors, Ranchero period revelers, and nineteenth century American settlers. The first historic Fiesta parade took place at August 13, 1924.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks vert much for the information, I´m from Spain and I knew that California two hundred years ago was Spain, but I didnt know that in Santa Barbara was a fiesta about it.


----------



## FloridaStylin (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics Killbill, would love to see more from the area. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

The islands right across (on the pictures) are Santa Cruz and Santa Rosa (from the Channel Islands National Park). No settlements on the islands. Here is a map:










Population info from Wikipedia:

As of the census2 of 2000, there are 92,325 people, 35,605 households, and 18,941 families residing in the city. The population density is 1,878.1/km² (4,865.3/mi²). There are 37,076 housing units at an average density of 754.2/km² (1,953.8/mi²). The racial makeup of the city is 74.04% White, 1.77% African American, 1.07% Native American, 2.77% Asian, 0.14% Pacific Islander, 16.37% from other races, and 3.85% from two or more races. 35.02% of the population are Hispanic or Latino of any race.

I will post more pictures from time to time to this thread to keep it updated. Hopefully, some other SB people will join me.

Regards,


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

statistically its likely that at some point a huge tsunami will destroy the town


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Perhaps Real Estate is cheaper there (compared to LA/SF area)?!


----------



## KillBill (Nov 21, 2003)

Ranny fash said:

"statistically its likely that at some point a huge tsunami will destroy the town"

Statistically it is likely that the sun will explode and burn down all the solar system one day with its solar rays - ending all the life on the planet.
Statistically it is likely that the moon will deviate from its current course and approach the earth and eventually hit it one day - ending all the life on the planet.
Statistically it is also likely that a huge meteor will hit the earth's surface one day - ending all the life on the planet.
Well, I ain't no wanna go more for what is statistically likely or not - as there are thousands of possibilities, and I will try to enjoy the beautiful California as it is now.

Regards,


----------

